# My new,old school layout.



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

After being away from the hobby for a few years it feels great to be building once again. My new layout is extremely simple. Due to space I only have room for 4x6, in ho scale that's not much but it works for me. Based off the old "Yule Central RR" design I'm setting it in the 1940's, short cars and small buildings look better in my space available. Based of a fictional small East Texas logging town, three industries, pulpwood loading, oil dealership and the third one I'm can't think of what would fit in my local, any suggestions??? Currently laying track, pictures coming soon. It feels great to be back into it again and many thanks to the ones on this forum who have help with questions I've had so far.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Same here, been a long time since I had played with the HO trains. It was more than 25 years since I had used to have one on 4x8 table. The table was no longer there as I had moved out from my parents' home. Right now, I am playing around with tracks on 4x6. Whoa! Too small for me. Might need to look for larger table.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

I know what mean, 4x6 is too small for what I want to do. For the time being it's all I have. The plan is to keep it simple but a lot of detail, may even get into scratch building some buildings. At least I'm out of the armchair and actually building once again. Above all I'm having a blast with it. Coming home from teaching everyday this is a great way to relax and unwind.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

You can try out these layouts to start with. I am playing with some of these layouts.

http://thortrains.net/poorhox.html

It seems that most of them are using 15" radius curve tracks. I think that they are using #4 switches.

Also, to pack more tracks, in parallel, with switches, I believe #6 switches are better than #4 switches.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

After checking the #4 and #6 switches crossovers, it turned out that they are only 2" between the center of the tracks in parallel. So I am totally wrong. *smh*

For sure, #4 switches have sharper turnouts than #6 switches. Also, #6 switches are longer than #4 switches. 

I might need to get a new pair of glasses.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Your absolutely right about the turnouts. On my previous layout I used #6 turnouts on my mainline and #4's in my yards and industry sidings. My daylight GS-4 passenger train ran so much smoother going across the #6 turnouts compared to the 4's. One day I'll have a layout big enough to run my S.P. passenger fleet again.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome 

I am in same boat. I feel like I disowned my family here for a long time. But a career change and moving 800+ miles from my home and layout turned me ruthless. ...

Question: of having 4x6 have you thought of a switching layout? Or do you want to run laps??


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

I thought and looked at several switching layouts and almost went a paper mill switching layout based off an actual mill in Lufkin, TX. But a simple oval, passing siding with 3 industries served by rail. I mainly enjoy turning them on and watching them roll. A 4x6 allows me to do some super-duty detailing and scratch building.
I did put in an interchange track where I can easily expand when the space becomes available. My only regret is that I really want bridges and tunnels. But in my space the only way I can do that is to change to N scale, which has crossed my mind also.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ahh stay ho scale.. lol. I thought that for me as well. It was a thought.

Paper mill. Awesome. Im into papermills. You can do alot with them and track


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

N scale was a thought, the deciding factor was I have nothing n scale. If I did switch what would I do with all my HO stuff. Years ago I took pictures of the papermill in Lufkin, at least the parts I could get to. It's presently shut down and being tore down. The Angelina & Neches R.R. served the papermill. Athearn blue box actually made 40' boxcars under that roadname, I buy everyone I can find at train shows. Although it's been a few years since I seen one.
But yes papermills and creosote plants are my favorite, they both have that East Texas flavor.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Been to Lukfin several times as I was visiting my old friend. Yes, lot of forest out there. It is nice. Paper mill layout sounds cool. 

Same, here for the HO models, I have lot of them already. Trade them for N isn't what I want to do but... 

For sure with N scale railroad modeling, you will get more stuff on the board. For me, I would stay with HO.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

My dad lives in Broaddus, 35 miles east of Lufkin. Years ago I started modeling the papermill. Still have a lot of the buildings built and stored in the closet waiting for space to become available again. I'm staying with HO, it's tempting to try N scale but I have too much invested in HO to switch. Plus N scale might be to small for my eyes, lol.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Same here, have too many materials in HO. 

My friend lives in Pollok, just outside on westside of Lufkin.


----------



## Jarnett13 (Sep 14, 2015)

*Small HO layouts*

I'm following your discussion, and am also in the same boat.

I started with HO in the me-sixties, but got the N scale bug. Smaller...could fit more stuff in the same space. Stayed in for 50 years....then I realized how old I was....how big my hands were...and how strong my glasses had to be, to see N scale. So I sold it or gave all of it away. I do not have room for a permanent layout, but have always favored the Atlas HO 10024, a 4x6 layout. But to make it work, I will have to build the flip top bench work, as described in Model Railroading book about layouts in small spaces.

During one of my times very the years, I went back to HO and constructed a similar layout, but since it could only fit in the garage, North Texas weather was too much, so I sold it, and back to N scale.

Anyway, short story long, or vice versa 🐸, I'm back to HO and will keep it simple. I don't know about y'all, but I have a tendency to go all out,: 1) Buy to much equipment, 2) Buy too much track, 3) Buy too many buildings....etc.
Think small and simple.,and enjoy what you have.

Jim


----------



## Jarnett13 (Sep 14, 2015)

*Logging mills*

Oh, A&NRR, there is also a small logging mill, a little west of Nagadoches, that looks nice, from a distance. Since it is still a working mill, I have not gotten any up close photos.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Jarnett13 said:


> Oh, A&NRR, there is also a small logging mill, a little west of Nagadoches, that looks nice, from a distance. Since it is still a working mill, I have not gotten any up close photos.


I know right where that logging mill is. We'll be heading up to Nac. later this month they'll be having the Christmas model train show up there thru December. Haven't been to it yet, but want to go check it out this year.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Jarnett13 said:


> I'm following your discussion, and am also in the same boat.
> 
> I started with HO in the me-sixties, but got the N scale bug. Smaller...could fit more stuff in the same space. Stayed in for 50 years....then I realized how old I was....how big my hands were...and how strong my glasses had to be, to see N scale. So I sold it or gave all of it away. I do not have room for a permanent layout, but have always favored the Atlas HO 10024, a 4x6 layout. But to make it work, I will have to build the flip top bench work, as described in Model Railroading book about layouts in small spaces.
> 
> ...


I came so close to doing Atlas 10024 layout myself. Now that I have my trains up and going and planning the placement of my buildings and scenery, I kind of regret not going with the 10024.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Do you mean this Atlas Layout 24?


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

That's the one, My layout is the Yule Tide Central from the book Small Railroads you can Model. I like Simplicity and Great Planes, (Atlas 24). I did change mine a little so I can have a creek running across one corner where my interchange track runs off the table, just so I can have a bridge.


----------



## Jarnett13 (Sep 14, 2015)

*Atlas HO layout No.24, Simplicity & Great Plains*

A few days ago, using Anyrail software, I designed the Simplicity & Great Plains, using Bachmann EZtrack. (Hopefully, the photo has come through.)

The thing that I don't like is that it is about 4 1/2' x 6 1/2', so the layout base will have to be engineered away from a standard 4'x8'. But, I plan on using 2 pink insulation boards, cut and put together using liquid nails for foam. Looking at something very lightweight and easily transported. 

I'll keep y'all updated on my progress.


----------

